# New T-120 Truckcraft Aluminum Dump Insert



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

Hey I finally picked up my new Truckcraft Aluminum Insert yesterday. I have not installed it yet permanently. Going to get the bed Line X before hand.But picked it from Turner Tractor in Evans City PA. About 260 mile round trip from Cleveland. Real nice people over there. Ray is a great guy to work with. Picked it up for $3500 out the door. Really happy with it. Hooked it up to a battery to see how it ran and it great. Fast and plenty of power for what I will be using it for. I am picking up the spreader in a couple of days so I will post some pics of that once I get it, but I dont think I will get to use it until next season since it looks like we are done with the white stuff over here. ussmileyflag


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

here are some more. dont know how the scag got in there.


----------



## mgg1005 (Dec 12, 2008)

Looks good!


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

Here is a video done with my cell phone. Not the best but you get the idea.


----------



## CityGuy (Dec 19, 2008)

Probably a dumb question but it look in the pictures that the tailgate is almost over the bumper is the material going to dump right on the bumper or is it further out and just looks that way?


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

With the tailgate down it wont dump in on the bumper, but if I open the tailgate from the bottom it will dump some on the bumper. It is not in there permanently as there is a plastic bed liner in there that is coming out and the bed is going to get line X. Once that is done I will be able to get a better fit and see for sure. It is only staying in there until I pick up my new 1 ton pickup. That could be tomorrow or next fal, just depends on when I find a good deal on a NEW TO ME Truck.


----------



## mvhauler (Jan 26, 2009)

That 39 second cycle time isn't quite accurate, is it? You going to keep the backrack if it isn't in the way, or get a factory headache rack? It takes a little muscle. but I can slide mine in and out myself. That's what I like about the TC.


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

It goes up in 18 seconds, but coming down is a different story. It is 10 degrees out and that may be a part of it. It be nice to have power both ways but the deal was there and I could not pass it up. I think there is an option for that. I am going to get the factory cab guard once i get my new truck. I was sliding it easily but my brother is going to help me pull it out just to be safe. Do you have the salter for it.


----------



## hansons glc (Jan 17, 2009)

nice find. you will be happy with the insert.


----------



## mvhauler (Jan 26, 2009)

Not yet, About the end of the month, after the season, then I'll have all summer to run wiring the way I want, beacons, LED floods, rocker switch for dump mounted to side of sander control, etc. , also run some sand through it and make necessary adjustments. I've played with mine some, about 24 seconds up, could be the cold. A couple times it stopped coming down at the last stage, raised it a little then tried going down again and it worked fine. That was before the headache rack was installed. Dealer ordered wrong one, factory sent it a few days later. Now it seems to work fine.


----------



## hansons glc (Jan 17, 2009)

it will be slow in the cold. the last step is real slow. i just drive while it is going down but i use my insert for my lawn care and moving snow for the snowboard park at a freinds house. you stole that thing.


----------



## blm86 (Nov 7, 2007)

insert looks good, i hope to pick one up this summer


----------



## ServiceOnSite (Nov 23, 2006)

just a quick question. how well does that top latch work when there is pressure on it? to me it looks like a tool box handel, im guessing that it will get stuck when ther are heavy objects or blocks stuck on it. heavy debris mabey???? looks great.


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

The top latch is built pretty nice. I have not had wieght up against it yet,But I think it will open fine once it does.


----------



## kashman (Jan 13, 2004)

it will run faster ones you get it on the trucks power . mine runs slower with the truck off.


----------



## riverwalkland (Dec 26, 2007)

wow that long to go up with nothing in it... worse than my dump trailer lol


----------



## hansons glc (Jan 17, 2009)

i just watched the video. you need to hook it to the truck to speed that up.


----------



## wayside (Jan 28, 2009)

nice scag & dump.


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

Well I guess my post has has been getting Ray at Turner Tractor some calls about the my $3500 dump insert. He called me and said he has gotten a lot of calls looking for the same bed and price, Even some other truckcraft dealers are calling him to buy some from him, but he just told me on the phone that was his last one at that price and he cant get them for that cheap anymore. He just just said I appreciate the nice remarks, but I dont have anymore for that price. So long story short he does not have any more at that price, but he is still the cheapest guy around in ohio at least and most likely PA and he will work with you. They are a good company to work with and I am sure I will be making that trip to Evans City PA in the future to pick up more equipment from him.


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

*New t-130 dicer!!!*

Well I finally picked up my new t-130 dicer yesterday for $3200 out the door. Last one special. He dropped the price another $200 since the last time I talked to him. I lucked out on the whole setup. I also found a 2008 t-120 aluminum insert with cab guard and back brakets for sale yesterday for $4000. It is 3 miles from my house. it is in great shape. if any one interested let me know and I will get some pics of it and the number for you. it is located in cleveland.Here are the pics of my new unit. Not going to install until I get the 1 ton.


----------



## mvhauler (Jan 26, 2009)

You dog. That is a smokin' deal for the pair. Ordering my TC-130 this week. 400 mile round trip. I'll be the only one in this area with this setup. Wished I were closer to the good deals. I'll be taking pics and also be looking for yours!


----------

